

The Times, They Are A-Changin' - sethbannon
http://sethbannon.com/the-times-they-are-achangin

======
dredmorbius
Context: _For the first time, I’m excited about what’s happening in the world
of entertainment. In an industry that has long resisted the sort of disruption
technology has brought to other fields, 2013 is starting to look like an
inflection point._

H/N badly needs an option to include a lede paragraph with posts when
headlines are obscure.

~~~
coopaq
Hacker News is not-a-changin'

